# How much does your 7.5-8 year old son weigh?



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

I am curious to hear the weights of other little boys this age. My son is 56 lbs (I am not sure of his height), but he seems very skinny to me. He goes to a DAN Dr. for developmental issues, but we don't do the normal well-checks so I am unsure about what percentile he is at.

Thanks!


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

Umm, that's how much my 10yo weighs.







My son is very small, but I don't think there should be any problem with a 7yo weighing 56 pounds.


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

My 9.5 year old who is 52 inches weighs 57lbs.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Nankay (Jan 24, 2002)

Mine's 7 1/2 and weighs 75 lbs. he is tall for his age and is in the 90th percentile, though. My 10 1/2 yr old weighs 65 lbs soaking wet.


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

my 7 year old weighs about 52 ish


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

My seven year old is both 45 inches and 45 lbs. He is going to be like his dad, be really little then shoot up several inches around 12.


----------



## btlsmum (Feb 13, 2005)

My 8.5 year old is about 52-53 inches(I think) and weighs*maybe* 60lbs. He is very skinny. My 6.5 year old weighs just about the same but is 3 inches or so shorter, entirely different build.


----------



## LovemyBoo (Oct 11, 2004)

Ds weights 49lbs. Give or take a pound. He is 50.5 inches tall.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

i don't have a 7.5 yr old son, but for some odd reason i remember that _I_ weighed 42 lbs when i was 7. my mom remembers being 45lbs and 45 inches.


----------



## JkFelix (May 27, 2005)

My nine year old is 48 inches and 48 pounds!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I don't have a 7.5-8 year old son, but here are the CDC growth charts:
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/about/major/...cal_charts.htm


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

My 7.75 year old is 4'4" and 65lbs.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 28, 2002)

My son just turned 8 y.o. and is 4 ft. 9 in. tall and weighs about 88 lbs. - he's over the 97th percentile for height and weight and has been since birth. Your son's weight sounds fine to me though - at his next check-up you can always ask the ped. what he/she thinks.


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

My 7.5 yr old ds weighs about 55 pounds, is about 54 inches ( I think) and is also very skinny, yet muscular, this kid is developing a 6 pack







. He is at the 50th percentile at almost every well check visit since he was 2. He was in the 90th up until then. I think your ds sounds like he is in the normal range, and like Rennie said, you can ask at your next apt, or if it makes you feel better take him in now


----------



## Saiahma (Jul 2, 2003)

My DS is really tall, but I guess his weight is proportional. He'll be 8 in February and he's 57 inches and weighes 73 pounds. He's really muscular though, not skinny or fat really. He also wears size 8 mens shoes







. I know he's going to be super tall (dad is 6ft7in and I'm 5ft9). Surprisingly he's not the tallest in his class. There are 2 girls that are actually taller that him.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

Mine will be 8 in April (ohmigosh) and he is about 52 inches and about 54-56 pounds. He seems slim, but not skinny and starting to get some little boy muscles. He seems pretty average.


----------

